# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Videos, Patient Interviews and Surgeon Q & A >  5 year followup on Asian hair repair Dr. Lindsey

## Dr. Lindsey

So here's a short video where Wendy and I discuss repairing this asian fellow's hair transplant.  We excised one of his strip scars from elsewhere and did a small strip, then we did a small MFUE 3 years ago.  His hairline is unremarkable now and we show our scars versus his remaining strip from elsewhere.   As is common, he's gotten a new girlfriend and wants a little more hair...



I had to edit out part of the video as he and Wendy got a bit boisterous about his social life but I expect we'll do a final crown case and update his profile down the road.


In the discussion, I do go into the thinking behind most guys having 2 good sized cases...and depending on their hair loss and donor hair characteristics...sometimes we must plan to expect a small bald crown simply because donor hair density won't allow for finishing it off while remaining "normal looking" in the back.



Take a look:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2WkU4A_0kI



Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## mynameisrich

Nice work. How many grafts was this?

----------


## Sean

Impressive repair doctor.  Thank you for being the very few that take on challenges like this.  He must be very happy he got his life back.  Well done!

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

All of our prices are right on our website so nobody gets surprised.  Just guessing I'd say we've done 3000 grafts over the years and cut some scars out.  I think he went with Wendy and me to see a pink floyd cover band a few years back.  I know he is friends with several REAL musicians...I keep trying to barter him into getting them to teach me some licks for some extra hair...but no luck yet.

----------


## peterhogan

> All of our prices are right on our website so nobody gets surprised.  Just guessing I'd say we've done 3000 grafts over the years and cut some scars out.  I think he went with Wendy and me to see a pink floyd cover band a few years back.  I know he is friends with several REAL musicians...I keep trying to barter him into getting them to teach me some licks for some extra hair...but no luck yet.


 Just checked out the video. Loved the quality of your work. Going through your website right now and will contact you for more details. Thank you!

----------

